# Who keeps makos?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I passed over a 7-8ft mako on my way out to the Edge last week, and I was wondering whether or not I would have kept it had I hooked and landed it. I have heard that they are excellent eating, but I'm not sure if I like the idea of killing a big shark.

What are some opinions on eating mako?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

they are rated one of the better eating as far as the sharks go & lots of ways to prepare. have only kept during tournaments & soon it may just be video and bragging rights.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They are excellent and I like the smaller ones. Much easier and safer.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Mako's*

One of the best eating sharks. Wife sometimes likes the tigers or her next is the blacktips.

Let me know if you get one you don't want. If its kept cool.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

if you like swordfish you will like Mako


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Makos are one of a few shark that do not pee through their skin. I think Threshers are another example.

Longfin Makos are protected and cannot be kept (rare I think)

Shortfin Mako have limits , 54", 1 per person, or 2 per boat.

Jim

There's an app for FLA Fishing Regs for the iphone. It works off line too.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

jim t said:


> Makos are one of a few shark that do not pee through their skin. I think Threshers are another example.
> 
> Longfin Makos are protected and cannot be kept (rare I think)
> 
> ...


Yep threshers are the same. I caught a couple threshers 2 yrs ago along with white sea bass in Cali and the threshers were better than the sea bass. But I have yet to catch or eat a mako.

Only bad thing about sharks is they are very high in mercury even smaller ones.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

They're delicious


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

I've caught and eaten several makos ranging in size from 60 to 591 pounds. The smaller ones are defiantly better eating. What I found weird was that not all of the small ones had the same degree of delicious. Some of them had a hint of bitterness and one of them tasted great. With that being said I had several people tell me it was the best fish they ever ate. Personally I prefer swordfish. As for threshers of your lucky enough to catch one in the GOM it is probably a big eye thresher and is illegal to retain. I have had the displeasure of eating one and while it's meat was pretty and kind of a whitish pink, it was one of the most bitter fish I ever ate and would not suggest eating it to anyone.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Ron Mexico said:


> I've caught and eaten several makos ranging in size from 60 to 591 pounds. The smaller ones are defiantly better eating. What I found weird was that not all of the small ones had the same degree of delicious. Some of them had a hint of bitterness and one of them tasted great. With that being said I had several people tell me it was the best fish they ever ate. Personally I prefer swordfish. As for threshers of your lucky enough to catch one in the GOM it is probably a big eye thresher and is illegal to retain. I have had the displeasure of eating one and while it's meat was pretty and kind of a whitish pink, it was one of the most bitter fish I ever ate and would not suggest eating it to anyone.


 
Ole Ron Mexico reers his head again........


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

I know I hardly ever post.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ron Mexico said:


> I've caught and eaten several makos ranging in size from 60 to 591 pounds. The smaller ones are defiantly better eating. What I found weird was that not all of the small ones had the same degree of delicious. Some of them had a hint of bitterness and one of them tasted great. With that being said I had several people tell me it was the best fish they ever ate. Personally I prefer swordfish. As for threshers of your lucky enough to catch one in the GOM it is probably a big eye thresher and is illegal to retain. I have had the displeasure of eating one and while it's meat was pretty and kind of a whitish pink, it was one of the most bitter fish I ever ate and would not suggest eating it to anyone.


Yeah I never tried big eye thresher and have read its not good. The other two threshers(common and pelagic) on the other hand are excellent. I've seen it on the menus of several nice restaurants and tried it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love eating a Mako Shark. Diet affects the way most larger predators taste. Look at a Mako, their diet consists mostly of open ocean fish and mammals, not as much junk as their relatives.

As far as their cycle with body waste, a Mako's system for excreting waste is no different than any other shark. The term "peeing" through their skin isn't entirely accurate. Sharks store waste compounds in the blood stream to regulate water balance and they excrete the excess waste throught the gut and also from their gill arches. The key to getting good eating shark steaks is proper bleeding. The waste (Urea, Ammonia, a few others) is in the blood stream, so leaving the shark in the water while bleeding helps tremendously since the shark continues to breathe normally and the heart remains beating. In less than 10 minutes he will bleed himself dry.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Me and my buddy caught two last month. We harvested both fish and fed all our friends. They were very tastey. Everyone else said the same. First mako for both of us. I'll put up a report later with pics.There have been a few sightings lately. The 2 we caught were 6 hrs apart off the beach.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

hookemup said:


> The 2 we caught were 6 hrs apart off the beach.


...and this is why I'm not a huge swimfan anymore.

Congrats on not one, but two beach makos


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was on my kayak at o dark thirty last night heading in. With all the big mako sightings lately it was a little unnerving to say the least. Saying that, if I ever see one I'm throwing at it. Can you imagine a high flying mako from a yak?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Can you imagine a high flying mako from a yak?


I don't want to imagine it, I want to see it and live it


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

You Yak guys are wild and crazy....

Need a bigger boat for sharkin.....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

samoajoe said:


> They're delicious


I'll have your Mako cooked next time &_ try it. Not that great to me.:thumbdown:_


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

jim t said:


> Makos are one of a few shark that do not pee through their skin. I think Threshers are another example.
> 
> Longfin Makos are protected and cannot be kept (rare I think)
> 
> ...


What is the name of this app? Having trouble locating it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> What is the name of this app? Having trouble locating it.


FL Saltwater Fishing Companion (FREE)

Jim


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Mako*

Mako is great eating, just don't over cook it. If you decide to target Mako, just remember that you need to have your Federal migratory fish permit.
You also need to be sure of what your doing, makos are tough fast fighters, and don't bring it in the boat even if you are sure it is dead.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*makos*

Years ago in georgia when it was legal to sell your recreational catch we used to sell a few amberjack(to help pay for gas) to a distributer out of shellmans bluff and he told us he would give us over $2 a pound for mako and thats about what he was paying for snapper and grouper so that tells me there was a pretty good market for them back then so somebody sure mustve been eating them but we never even hooked one there and Ive hooked 3 in the gulf and saw some amazing jumps and screaming drags,etc.and even managed to get a gaff in a green one that about pulled me over the rail and bruised my ribs up a mite he was hooked on a mono leader with a circle hook so I decided to take a chance as I knew he would bite through that mono sooner than later and he chewed through about a minute later,I was so excited I didnt even feel any pain in my ribs til the next day at work but hope to get one this year and try it for myself.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jim T hit it right on the head!! No peeing thru skin= EXCELLENT EATING!!!!
As good as wahoo or any other fish!! Very white and flaky, good texture, and big steaks!!


----------

